
Ask HN: Good developer Chromebook? - jason_slack
Recommendations on a Chromebook? I&#x27;d prefer to spend the money on a model with good RAM and includes cellular. There seem to be so many makes and models it is hard to make sense of.
======
mattbgates
Probably not the best, but I've stuck with the HP 14 with Wifi+SIMM card port
for many years. T-Mobile 200 MB free 4 GB of RAM should allow you to do what
you need to do. Unfortunately, they are now a rare find... as they
discontinued them, so Ebay is the only place you can really find them now.
Don't want to say I burn them out.. but my usage of doing things on them is
pretty high. Lots of PHP programming.

~~~
Kevin_S
Second the HP though I don't code. I ended up picking up a new HP Spectre x360
for all my laptop needs but keep the 14 around for use in a pinch. Incredibly
useful little chromebook and I only paid 300 for it. Was worth twice that
easily.

